# Crypto currency anyone?



## blujeenz (17/8/20)

Anybody dabbled in crypto?
Im interested in XRP and would like to know the best SA way to buy.
Preferably non-custodial keys and cold wallet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (17/8/20)

blujeenz said:


> Anybody dabbled in crypto?
> Im interested in XRP and would like to know the best SA way to buy.
> Preferably non-custodial keys and cold wallet.


Luno app R5.62 at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/8/20)

Slick said:


> Luno app R5.62 at the moment


Thanks, Id prefer not to have it on a cell phone app, less secure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShortCutNinja (17/8/20)

blujeenz said:


> Thanks, Id prefer not to have it on a cell phone app, less secure.


Use binance. Web and app based. Exchange with the highest volume 
https://www.binance.com/en/register?ref=18185363

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/8/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> Use binance. Web and app based. Exchange with the highest volume
> https://www.binance.com/en/register?ref=18185363


Not quite what Im looking for, its seems to be more of a trading platform and you'd be subject to their commission,
That and the founder is Chinese, if your account gets hacked, goodbye investment.

part of their long list of terms.


> Your registration of an account with Binance will be deemed your agreement to provide required personal information for identity verification. Such information will be used to verify Users’ identity, identify traces of money laundering, terrorist financing, fraud and other financial crimes through Binance, or for other lawful purposes stated by Binance. We will collect, use and share such information in accordance with our Privacy Policy. In addition to providing such information, you agree to allow us to keep a record of that information during the period for which your account is active and within five (5) years after your account is closed

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ShortCutNinja (17/8/20)

blujeenz said:


> Not quite what Im looking for, its seems to be more of a trading platform and you'd be subject to their commission,
> That and the founder is Chinese, if your account gets hacked, goodbye investment.
> 
> part of their long list of terms.


Create an XRP wallet that is not on an exchange. Buy XRP with your credit card (market buy). Transfer to you XRP Wallet. Thus, you cannot lose your currency.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (17/8/20)

blujeenz said:


> Not quite what Im looking for, its seems to be more of a trading platform and you'd be subject to their commission,
> That and the founder is Chinese, if your account gets hacked, goodbye investment.
> 
> part of their long list of terms.


You can just ask me to purchase that "adult" toy you are looking at getting

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## blujeenz (17/8/20)

Christos said:


> You can just ask me to purchase that "adult" toy you are looking at getting


Theres a big chance you might test it out first to check its working.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (17/8/20)

blujeenz said:


> Theres a big chance you might test it out first to check its working.


I would never ever send you something that could possibly be dead on arrival...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ShortCutNinja (17/8/20)

How is this got anything to do with air fryers??

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## blujeenz (17/8/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> How is this got anything to do with air fryers??


Spose you can use one to warm up the sex toy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (17/8/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> How is this got anything to do with air fryers??



It's really funny, because peeps who didn't read the Vape King thread wouldn't know what you're referring to!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## blujeenz (17/8/20)

Anyhow, I went with Luno.com dropped in some zar's and now own 330 xrp.
Guess I'll first test the paper wallet I generated from https://www.xrppaperwallet.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/8/20)

Hooked said:


> It's really funny, because peeps who didn't read the Vape King thread wouldn't know what you're referring to!!


I think most of us read everything, from monkey farts to air fryers. 
Excepting for Gervais.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShortCutNinja (17/8/20)

blujeenz said:


> Anyhow, I went with Luno.com dropped in some zar's and now own 330 xrp.
> Guess I'll first test the paper wallet I generated from https://www.xrppaperwallet.com/


I'm just curious. Why XRP?


----------



## blujeenz (17/8/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> I'm just curious. Why XRP?



mostly the below factors and it has climbed in recent days


> Bitcoin transaction confirmations may take many minutes with high transaction costs, while XRP transactions are confirmed in seconds with little cost.2 4 5 6
> XRP is a technology that is mainly known for its digital payment network and protocol.
> Many major banks use the XRP payment system

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/8/20)

I use Luno and altcointrader.co.za

Trying to save up enough XRP for a new, bigger Air fryer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (19/8/20)

So final procedure, I download the source code for a paper wallet from github. https://github.com/Bithomp/xrp-paper-wallet
Next went offline and checked PC for malware/virus.
Generated a address/secret pair and closed the app.
Saved the pdf and associated files on an encrypted drive and engraved the address/secret on stainless steel which gets hidden in the house.
Guess Im done for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/8/20)

Just something to think about.
If you dont have physical possession of your assets, you merely have an IOU note, ie savings or money market acc is merely an IOU from the bank.
The reality is that government can take your money if the situation warrants it.

Consider the financial crisis of the Republic of Cyprus(part of the EU) in 2012.


> the 2012 financial crisis led the Cypriot government to confiscate its citizens’ savings, obviously without asking first. Everyone with a bank account containing over €100,000 had to contribute 9.9% to the empty coffers of the State, and those with less paid 6.75%.



There are risks involved with stashing silver coins at your residence, as well as owning crypto currency, but understanding the risks and how to mitigate them will lead to peace of mind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShortCutNinja (20/8/20)

Exactly. I use a hardware wallet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

